# [MAIL-MTA] ¿Alternativa a qmail-scanner para qmail?

## nandelbosc

Tengo qmail funcionando correctamente, pero quiero incorporar-le un servicio anti spam. La mejor solución parece qmail-scanner pero tengo problemas...

Hay un bug abierto ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122397 ) desde hace mas de un año que parece no resolverse. Si bién es verdad es que este bug es de la version 1.25 y ya hay la 2.? (inestable) que parece que se ha solucionado, pero la version 2 me trae otros problemas por eso hago éste llamamiento...

conoceis alguna alternativa que soporte dominios virutales (tengo instalado segun el howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml ) con qmail para tener un buén sistema antispam?

saludos!

----------

## Stolz

simscan. Hay un ebuild en bugzilla. Es increíble el programa este. Permite rehusar el correo no deseado(*) a nivel de servidor. En google hay bastante información para usarlo y el propio ebuild da unas cuantas instrucciones al finalizar la instalación.

(*)Para marcar un correo como "no deseado" bien lo haces mediante al integración con otros programas (Spamassassin para el SPAM y Clam Antivirus para los virus) o bien, sin mediación de otros programas mediante la detección de adjuntos no validos (configurable) o el (in)cumplimiento de expresiónes regulares (también configurables).

----------

## kabutor

Perdon la ignorancia, pero qmail no puede trabajar con procmail?

Lo digo pq yo tengo procmail + sendmail + spamassain y deberia ser lo mismo con qmail. no?

----------

## Stolz

Para entrega local imagino que procmail si que sirve. Para entrega remota no se si procmail puede interactuar con qmail, pero en caso de poder, no sería a nivel de servidor, es decir, los mensajes se entregan en el buzón y luego son filtrados/movidos/procesados. Con simscan los mensajes no deseados no se llegan a entregar a ningún buzón sino que el propio servidor de correo le manda un codígo de error el servidor que trata de enviarnos el mensaje. Es decir, el spammer se come su spam (aunque probablemente sea un pobre incauto el que se coma el spam por tener mal configurado su servidor).

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

>  el spammer se come su spam (aunque probablemente sea un pobre incauto el que se coma el spam por tener mal configurado su servidor). 

 

El pobre incauto soy yo, q me llegan falsos rebotes unos 100 a la semana...

----------

## nandelbosc

pues muchas gracias por las respuestas.

me miraré el tema simscan

----------

## nandelbosc

ERROR AL COMPILAR simscan...

```
./makelib buffer.a strerr_sys.o buffer.o buffer_put.o \

buffer_2.o strerr_die.o buffer_get.o buffer_copy.o \

buffer_1.o buffer_0.o buffer_1s.o

./makelib unix.a error.o open_read.o open_trunc.o \

error_str.o seek_set.o seek_cur.o

rm -f tryulong32.o tryulong32

./makelib alloc.a alloc.o

./compile cdb.c

./compile cdb_hash.c

./compile cdb_make.c

./compile cdb_unpack.c

./compile cdb_seek.c

./compile uint32_unpack.c

./compile uint32_pack.c

./makelib cdb.a cdb.o cdb_hash.o cdb_make.o cdb_unpack.o cdb_seek.o

./makelib byte.a byte_copy.o byte_cr.o str_len.o \

fmt_ulong.o uint32_unpack.o byte_diff.o uint32_pack.o \

scan_ulong.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1/cdb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -c `test -f 'simscan.c' || echo './'`simscan.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -c `test -f 'simscanmk.c' || echo './'`simscanmk.c

simscan.c: In function `check_spam':

simscan.c:1004: error: parse error before ')' token

simscan.c: In function `add_attach':

simscan.c:1249: warning: unused variable `len'

make[2]: *** [simscan.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: mail-filter/simscan-1.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  simscan-1.1.ebuild, line 119:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (hardened/amd64, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2007 11:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="ca"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext amd64 amuled apache2 apic berkdb calendar clflush cmov crypt cx8 de exif extensions ffmpeg fpu ftp fxsr fxsr_opt gd gdbm hardened imagemagick imap jpeg jpeg2k justify lahf_lm libclamav libwww lm logrotate maildir mca mce midi mpeg msr mtrr mysql network nls nptl nptlonly nx pae pam pat pge php pic png pni pse pse36 qmail remote samba sasl sep spamassassin sqlite sse sse2 ssl stats syscall tcpd tiff tsc unzip urandom vhosts vme wmf xorg xvid zip zlib zlib2" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
# USE="attachment perdomain quarantine clamav" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv simscan

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/simscan-1.1  USE="attachment clamav perdomain quarantine spamassassin -custom-smtp-reject -dropmsg -passthru -received -regex" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Alguién sabe de que va?

----------

